# Bye Transmission



## UGRabbit (Jan 1, 2007)

Well, today I was on my way to work around 9 am and all of the sudden my clutch started to slip, for those who don't know. I put my foot on the gas and it just revved up and the car didn't move. Also, there was smoke coming from the engine bay down near the exhaust. I took it to Southern VW, big mistake I might add too. I tell them the clutch is slipping and I would like to have a new one installed. I already know that a clutch is a wear item and that I would have to pay for it, no problem, just get a new one in there. They said okay, and had a technician drive with me to show him that it was slipping cause apparently they didn't believe some stupid kid. They get back and the tech confirms it, and they would call me when it was completed. A few hours later I get a call and say that they have to take apart the transmission to "figure out the problem". I told them and the tech told them that the clutch was the problem and it only needed a replacement. I'm at my buddy's house at this time and I told him what the problem was and he too told me it was the clutch. I still don't understand why they had to take apart the transmission. They do it anyway, and I get over there and I see a hole in my differential, my transmission gone, my intake in some ****ty box all torn to hell, and then they are saying it's my fault because I "race it". A technician was talking about me when I walked up after I said I don't race it. "Why would you put a cold air intake on the car if you don't race it..." I told him it was for the gas mileage, being a real smartass to, and also, I was yelling at him because he appeared to be a dick head know it all. I go up to the front desk, and say okay, is this covered under warranty? The receptionist tells me a firm, NO. I said why? The lady says, it's a wear item. I said, i'm sorry I don't understand how a transmission is a wear item.. She couldn't explain it to me, neither could the technicians, or the manager that was there at the time. After this happened, my friend arrives and I begin taking all of my belongings out of the car and proceed to take my intake, that I paid for, and installed on my car. The manager rushes out to me and says, "You can't take that.." I said "Why the **** not? It's my property I paid for it, I put it on, you didn't do ****" He said that there was a VW Rep coming out to take pictures, and then he wouldn't explain to me why they had to take pictures of my busted ass car. I left the dealer, angry, annoyed, and upset. My car is sitting in the lot right now, no transmission. When I went in there to get a replacement clutch. I will never go back to that dealer as long as I live. They are all a bunch of thieves and ruined everything. Oh yeah, I almost forgot. It's going to cost me to 5.5k to get a replacement transmission. This is great, because now I have to take it out of my savings account to pay for something that they did. Such a great day.

Let me know if anyone else had the same problem. I'm not going to pay for this, and I will be contacting my lawyer and VWoA. 


_Modified by UGRabbit at 9:30 PM 5-14-2007_


----------



## ninety9gl (Nov 27, 2005)

*Re: Bye Transmission (UGRabbit)*

If a CAI voids anything, it would only be the sensors connected to it... I could maybe see a concern about a poor filter allowing particles into the engine, but still...
Frankly, it doesn't matter if you "race" it or not, the transmission should still be covered under warranty. You've got a rev limiter and a speed governor that are supposed to stop you from being able to kill the transmission like that. Unless you've touched the transmission in some way or another, you shouldn't be able to void the warranty on it.
... that sounds a lot like the differential rivet problem in the 020's. Or they did something very, very wrong when they installed the clutch.
You might want to ask them why VW says the 170hp 2.5 is supposedly going to have an "improved" transmission.
VW's dealers don't all have the best reputations, but VWoA has been trying to take care of that.
Do some searches... I know something's been mentioned before about this, actually.


_Modified by ninety9gl at 12:48 AM 5-15-2007_


----------



## KoF (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: Bye Transmission (UGRabbit)*

Sorry for you, man... I've seen several posts here about broken trannies, try to post in main forum. But as far as I know, transmission has to be covered by dealer.


_Modified by KoF at 9:55 PM 5-14-2007_


----------



## QuiescentPlunge (Aug 9, 2006)

*Re: Bye Transmission (UGRabbit)*

Damn that's messed up. Hopefully VWoA will do something about it. If not I definitely think you have a case here. Having a CAI does not mean you race it, that is just a stupid unfounded accusation they are using to try and rip you off.


----------



## Tbunny25l (May 13, 2007)

*Re: Bye Transmission (QuiescentPlunge)*

yeah when i had my mk4 i had intake and they tried to do the same thing to me. sucked but vw america replaced the whole thing free of charge


----------



## Exton_Dubs (Jul 30, 2006)

*Re: Bye Transmission (UGRabbit)*

I have had several of my customers have to have clutches replaced on the Rabbit and 2.5L Jetta's. They definitely were not racers. The clutch is a wear item but is covered for 12 months or 12,000 miles under the VW warranty to the best of my knowledge. Check your owners manual under the warranty section. As for the intake the only thing it would void would be something they can prove caused a problem related to the motor and intake. Sounds like a bunch of crap to me but that is my $.02. Get VW involved and start looking for a new dealer. Vw is a great brand and does not want unhappy customers and most service managers and writers don't even know what an intake is. Just keep your cool when you go in you always get more accomplished when you are pleasant.


----------



## BuddyWh (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: Bye Transmission (UGRabbit)*

Observation... racing is abuse and abuse is definitely cause for general voiding of your warranty. Read the warranty booklet in your manual, it's spelled out pretty clearly, and read the language from the point of view of VWoA protecting themselves.
That being said... the intake alone surely can't be their only evidence of racing. If it is, you got a good case with VWoA. BUT... I recall a VW tech posting a pic a while back of a tranny with a hole in the differential case (you DID say your diffy case had a hole in it, didn't you???), his point was it's caused by a shaft breaking loose and punching through. The oil leaking onto the clutch would cause it to slip... you think all you got is a bad clutch (cause it slips and smokes) but it's much worse. 
The shaft breakage is caused by the wheel suddenly grabbing when it's been slipping (as during a burn-out). THAT is much better evidence of abuse/racing.
Finally: the dealer is probably just following procedure; they gotta do what they gotta do. VWoA has lattitude: they are your friend. Make your case that just an intake isn't evidence of anything and go from there.


----------



## dummywitharabbit1 (May 15, 2007)

*Re: Bye Transmission (UGRabbit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *UGRabbit* »_Well, today I was on my way to work around 9 am and all of the sudden my clutch started to slip, for those who don't know. I put my foot on the gas and it just revved up and the car didn't move. Also, there was smoke coming from the engine bay down near the exhaust. I took it to Southern VW, big mistake I might add too. I tell them the clutch is slipping and I would like to have a new one installed. I already know that a clutch is a wear item and that I would have to pay for it, no problem, just get a new one in there. They said okay, and had a technician drive with me to show him that it was slipping cause apparently they didn't believe some stupid kid. They get back and the tech confirms it, and they would call me when it was completed. A few hours later I get a call and say that they have to take apart the transmission to "figure out the problem". I told them and the tech told them that the clutch was the problem and it only needed a replacement. I'm at my buddy's house at this time and I told him what the problem was and he too told me it was the clutch. I still don't understand why they had to take apart the transmission. They do it anyway, and I get over there and I see a hole in my differential, my transmission gone, my intake in some ****ty box all torn to hell, and then they are saying it's my fault because I "race it". A technician was talking about me when I walked up after I said I don't race it. "Why would you put a cold air intake on the car if you don't race it..." I told him it was for the gas mileage, being a real smartass to, and also, I was yelling at him because he appeared to be a dick head know it all. I go up to the front desk, and say okay, is this covered under warranty? The receptionist tells me a firm, NO. I said why? The lady says, it's a wear item. I said, i'm sorry I don't understand how a transmission is a wear item.. She couldn't explain it to me, neither could the technicians, or the manager that was there at the time. After this happened, my friend arrives and I begin taking all of my belongings out of the car and proceed to take my intake, that I paid for, and installed on my car. The manager rushes out to me and says, "You can't take that.." I said "Why the **** not? It's my property I paid for it, I put it on, you didn't do ****" He said that there was a VW Rep coming out to take pictures, and then he wouldn't explain to me why they had to take pictures of my busted ass car. I left the dealer, angry, annoyed, and upset. My car is sitting in the lot right now, no transmission. When I went in there to get a replacement clutch. I will never go back to that dealer as long as I live. They are all a bunch of thieves and ruined everything. Oh yeah, I almost forgot. It's going to cost me to 5.5k to get a replacement transmission. This is great, because now I have to take it out of my savings account to pay for something that they did. Such a great day.

Let me know if anyone else had the same problem. I'm not going to pay for this, and I will be contacting my lawyer and VWoA. 

_Modified by UGRabbit at 9:30 PM 5-14-2007_


_Quote, originally posted by *Exton_Dubs* »_ Just keep your cool when you go in you always get more accomplished when you are pleasant.

























1. There are 11 techs at SO. VW 7 of them frequent M.I.R. (Maryland international raceway) they all can vouch for your car being there "racing" your car also has the decal that is given to each car that participates in an actual "racing event" (just for your info this information can be obtain from MIR with a court order your lawyer might know that also)
2. The clutch is a wear item "VWOA" will not pay for your clutch it will be this dealership that eats the cost of your clutch, but you still want us to give it away to you. Clutches are warrantied for 12 months 12k miles.
3. No one here at this dealership ever called you stupid or said you were stupid you have a guilty conscious.
4. As you can see in the pictures of your transmission, it has never been taken apart, it has been removed from your car, theres no need to take it a part the hole is pretty clear.
5. The "intake situation" our primary concern with the ****y box was the fact it had ever bolt, nut and shield etc, removed from your car in it and that is why it was just a little important to us to keep the box, you would have it 5 minutes and we would never have the correct parts to put your "race car" back together. You are more then welcome to stop by and pick your ****y intake up (it was the only thing ****y in the box) we have pictures of that also.
6. "something that we did" We put a hole in your trans case? It sure does seem that you are implying that. No it wasn't us that put a hole in your trans case it was the differential that you blew apart. Probaly down at M.I.R.
7. You never once cursed to any employee of this dealership that is something that I think you are not even that dumb to do 7 or 8 employees standing around and you think your going to go off at the mouth and walk away especially to the "service writer" you are talking about he nor anyone here would stand around while that took place. 
8.VOA is going to see a copy of this thread how much help are they going to give you.
9. You will be paying for this








There seems to be this misconception about dealerships, for example we do not pick and choose what is warranty and what is not we are told by VOA you will be paid for what is warranty and what is not. Its not like we can hook you up with a trans, once vwoa gets it back and sees you blew it up they will kick back our warranty claim and we will have to eat it. We do not eat anything, if vwoa doesn't pay for it the customer does.
10. On previous occasions your cars has been here at this exact dealership, and was noted for the obsessive wear on your tires, this was brought to your attention also by the "service writer"
11. "Gas Mileage" I have never seen anyone purchase a CAI for better gas mileage seems a little ignorant to try and pass that off. If you wanted better gas mileage then get a K-N drop in filter that's going to be your best bet.
12. Who at this dealership stole from you, by all means if you can prove some here stole from you that person will be fired no one here is allowed to steal from any customer you stated we are a "bunch of thieves" what was taken from you?
13. You are not a tuff guy you weigh about 130 kinda reminded my of napoleon dynamite with no glasses , all you are an "internet tuff guy" you are tuff with you fingers and a key board but when it comes down to it you would never show up here at the dealership and act the way you claim to have acted as the last post said "Just keep your cool when you go in you always get more accomplished when you are pleasant"
Let me know if theres anything I missed we are open until 8pm if you want to come get your intake or be a "cool tuff guy".
Just grow up, its ok you raced your car everyone knows it you have the sticker to prove it and when your lawyer gets involved you nor him will have a leg to stand on. Don't bash dealerships, bash VWOA we would love to put a trans and clutch in your car and have them pay for it, but it just isn't that easy. Doesn't everyone get it we would love to give everything away to the customer and have VWOA pay for it we win and you are happy as a pig in ****. You did not buy a race car!!


----------



## ninety9gl (Nov 27, 2005)

*Re: Bye Transmission (BuddyWh)*

It would be interesting to see some more information on this... but who's to say it was a shaft? It certainly wouldn't be the first time VW had rivet failure on the differential. After all, isn't the 170hp 2.5 supposed to have a "stronger" tranmission? Then again, rivet failure didn't happen on the 020's for a few years.
The biggest issue is that he said he even took a test drive with a tech so they could see it was "slipping"... nothing had been blown up before the car was left in the dealer's care.
I'd be interested in seeing some more specs on the cars that have had this happen... if there are any correlations between the cars that have done this.
edit: other post ^^ wasn't here. Much more informative.


_Modified by ninety9gl at 12:45 PM 5-15-2007_


----------



## dummywitharabbit1 (May 15, 2007)

*Re: Bye Transmission (ninety9gl)*

QUOTE=ninety9gl]It would be interesting to see some more information on this... but who's to say it was a shaft? It certainly wouldn't be the first time VW had rivet failure on the differential. After all, isn't the 170hp 2.5 supposed to have a "stronger" tranmission? Then again, rivet failure didn't happen on the 020's for a few years.
The biggest issue is that he said he even took a test drive with a tech so they could see it was "slipping"... nothing had been blown up before the car was left in the dealer's care.
I'd be interested in seeing some more specs on the cars that have had this happen... if there are any correlations between the cars that have done this.
edit: other post ^^ wasn't here. Much more informative.

_Modified by ninety9gl at 12:45 PM 5-15-2007_[/QUOTE]
what created the smoke you idiot?


----------



## ROBKIDWELL (Feb 28, 2007)

dummywitharabbit1 HAS WON


----------



## dummywitharabbit1 (May 15, 2007)

*Re: Bye Transmission (dummywitharabbit1)*

The smoke was from the fluid in the trans coming out and burning on the exhaust. He stated it did that already, before we even had the car.


----------



## dummywitharabbit1 (May 15, 2007)

*Re: Bye Transmission (dummywitharabbit1)*

http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3116437
Also here is a link to where his axles just jumped up out of da ca








Car only has 11k miles on it and it is on the second set of tires the "milk has gone bad"










_Modified by dummywitharabbit1 at 12:23 PM 5-15-2007_


----------



## ninety9gl (Nov 27, 2005)

*Re: Bye Transmission (ninety9gl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ninety9gl* »_
edit: other post ^^ wasn't here. Much more informative.


Read: I was agreeing with you.
Thanks for playing!










_Modified by ninety9gl at 1:04 PM 5-15-2007_


----------



## Geo (Nov 14, 2000)

*Re: Bye Transmission (dummywitharabbit1)*

wheel hop is your enemy


----------



## Exton_Dubs (Jul 30, 2006)

*Re: Bye Transmission (UGRabbit)*

I stand corrected, you are toast.


----------



## Jimmy Russells (Feb 4, 2007)

*Re: (ROBKIDWELL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ROBKIDWELL* »_dummywitharabbit1 HAS WON


Wow, that was some serious pwnage. 
What kind of moron takes the car back to the dealer for warranty work with a race decal in the car?


----------



## dummywitharabbit1 (May 15, 2007)

*Re: Bye Transmission (Exton_Dubs)*

































This is the box in question, it is more then obvious it contained more than his intake.


----------



## Jimmy Russells (Feb 4, 2007)

*Re: Bye Transmission (dummywitharabbit1)*


_Quote »_=dummywitharabbit1
This is the box in question, it is more then obvious it contained more than his intake.

I see a shifter, what appears to be a broken diff and possibly a CV shaft.... 
Nice.


----------



## dummywitharabbit1 (May 15, 2007)

*Re: Bye Transmission (RedRabidRabbit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RedRabidRabbit* »_
I see a shifter, what appears to be a broken diff and possibly a CV shaft.... 
Nice. 

That one piece is the drive flange that goes into the trans where the axle is bolted to, there is no way to get these trans out without taking that out of the trans.


----------



## ninety9gl (Nov 27, 2005)

*Re: Bye Transmission (Exton_Dubs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Exton_Dubs* »_I stand corrected, you are toast.

I don't think he realizes how easy it is to tell if he's bs-ing or not... he says one thing, but obviously the facts disagree (as per dummywitharabbit1).
If he's completely straightforward with VWoA, he might stand a chance simply because it doesn't sound like VW has much faith in the 04A and there have been other people who have had problems.
If he bull****s them, though, he doesn't have a chance in hell. The dealers and VW have been putting up with abusive owners and people who have ignored/neglected or just flat out improperly done maintenance for quite some time.
It doesn't look like he has too much of a case in the first place, so if he screws up that's it.


----------



## chewy'sjetta (Feb 1, 2004)

dummywitharabbit1
I hope this isn't standard protocall at your dealership. I don't care how wrong a customer is and how much they piss you off or how much **** they talk on the internet. 
None of your post are professional nor help with the situation. VWOA will make the decision either way. My suggetion to you is to do your job which isn't customer bashing.(wether he diserves it or not.)


----------



## dummywitharabbit1 (May 15, 2007)

*Re: (chewy'sjetta)*

Well "DO ON TO OTHERS AS THEY HAVE DONE UPON YOU" even jesus knows that. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ROBKIDWELL (Feb 28, 2007)

*Re: (dummywitharabbit1)*

thats right


----------



## dummywitharabbit1 (May 15, 2007)

*Re: (dummywitharabbit1)*

This is a perfect example of how a dealership does everything by the book and gets bashed for following the rules, the rules created by the exact same people who make your cars.


_Modified by dummywitharabbit1 at 11:57 AM 5-15-2007_


----------



## Slipstream (Feb 8, 2002)

*Re: (ROBKIDWELL)*

Oops.







I'd imagine this isn't the direction he intended this thread to go in.


----------



## Motoring_Maniac (May 15, 2007)

*Re: (chewy'sjetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chewy’sjetta* »_dummywitharabbit1
I hope this isn't standard protocall at your dealership. I don't care how wrong a customer is and how much they piss you off or how much **** they talk on the internet. 
None of your post are professional nor help with the situation. VWOA will make the decision either way. My suggetion to you is to do your job which isn't customer bashing.(wether he diserves it or not.)

I will have to agree with this
I am by no means a sociologist, but I have taken 2 or 3 classes on my own during the course of my college carrer. 
Personal attacks is _not_ the way to solve a conflict. Yes, I agree to the fact that his actions were not appropriate to the situation. This I win/you lose thing will not solve either of your problems from either side.

_Quote, originally posted by *dummywitharabbit1* »_Well "DO ON TO OTHERS AS THEY HAVE DONE UPON YOU" even jesus knows that. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

AS YOU _*WOULD HAVE THEM DO*_. Please, do not use Religion to justify actions of a negative connotation. 

At anyrate, please you two, solve your problems in a reasonable, respectful manner. I am sure there is a I win/You win solution out there and both of you can put this bad start behind you. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dummywitharabbit1 (May 15, 2007)

*Re: (Motoring_Maniac)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Motoring_Maniac* »_

At anyrate, please you two, solve your problems in a reasonable, respectful manner. I am sure there is a I win/You win solution out there and both of you can put this bad start behind you. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

I agree he knows where we are at he owes alot of people an apology before he earns there respect, it never should of made it this far, but I am never ever going to let any degrade my "family" at this dealership without letting everyone know the facts. This is an entire diffrent age we live in now nothing stays between friends when it comes to post messages on the internet. People are being kicked off of sports teams for messages posted on myspace, people are getting into alot of trouble for what there fingers start. The people at this dealership have read his comments and back mine, it is not our choice to give a trans away to anyone we see fit it is vwoa choice, I mean really ask yourself who would run a bussiness and just give it all away with no questions asked. Volkswagen has us under a micoscope and will not let any warranty repair done with out a proper diagnoisis. This is my final and last comment and for your sake maybe a mod will delete this thread all togetherand everyone can move on with there lives and know that he facts have been laid out on the table for everyone to see. Make your own judgement from here.




_Modified by dummywitharabbit1 at 1:27 PM 5-15-2007_


----------



## subwoffers (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: (dummywitharabbit1)*

Sushi anyone?


----------



## Jimmy Russells (Feb 4, 2007)

*Re: (subwoffers)*


_Quote, originally posted by *subwoffers* »_Sushi anyone?









Damn straight, I could go for some


----------



## UGRabbit (Jan 1, 2007)

This is very professional, so what if i had exaggerated the story some? But, I apologize for that. Don't know when the next time I will be up there, but most likely within the week. Trying to be the bigger person here.


_Modified by UGRabbit at 2:21 PM 5-15-2007_


----------



## digitaltim (Apr 17, 2007)

*Re: (dummywitharabbit1)*

I read this thread when it started..........at first I was a little concerned (new VW owner here), but then I thought about it..... I imagined the car was probably abused.

Inaccurate accusations about people and businesses are wrong.
People can and do get sued for such BS......
If you're cheated go ahead and state what happened, but be honest!! If you F'd up accept it. don't blame others for your actions.

I think dumbywitharabbit1 did what was necessary to defend the business he works for.............


_Modified by digitaltim at 3:23 PM 5-15-2007_


----------



## EBrake (Sep 19, 2004)

*Re: Bye Transmission (UGRabbit)*

Indeed, dumbywitharabbit1 went a little far in my opinion, but he did illustrate some points. I was once a VW technician and have to stand up for fellow mechanics. For one, you cannot fully diagnose a car by simply driving it around the block, sometimes things are not always as they appear. Second, a differential exploding is not a "common" issue, so an investigation takes place. This is done to improve VW's product as well as see who is at fault. If you are polite and contact VWoA, this one might be on VW to be nice. It is hard to sit back and read dealer bashing with out due process fromt VWoA. Southern is an excellent dealership if you work with them.


----------



## Blade-Runner (Apr 29, 2007)

*Re: (digitaltim)*


_Quote, originally posted by *digitaltim* »_I read this thread when it started..........at first I was a little concerned (new VW owner here), but then I thought about it..... I imagined the car was probably abused.

Inaccurate accusations about people and businesses are wrong.
People can and do get sued for such BS......
If you're cheated go ahead and state what happened, but be honest!! If you F'd up accept it. don't blame others for your actions.

I think dumbywitharabbit1 did what was necessary to defend the business he works for.............

_Modified by digitaltim at 3:23 PM 5-15-2007_

I agree with you full heartedly. 
- If you f*^ked up, stand tall and take it like a man.
- Stand up for you family, freinds, co-works and country!

--- Ooooo............ Bowie Bay Sox FTW!! I lived in Bowie for 6 years (2000 to 2006)



_Modified by Blade-Runner at 6:56 PM 5-15-2007_


----------



## waveridergraphic (May 4, 2005)

I dont understand why a tranny would break after what, 11k miles? Even if it was ragged on. I've redlined my 020 for 20k miles now and havent had a hole in it yet, and thats a 17yr old car.


----------



## PBWB (Sep 12, 2004)

*Re: (chewy'sjetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chewy’sjetta* »_dummywitharabbit1
I hope this isn't standard protocall at your dealership. I don't care how wrong a customer is and how much they piss you off or how much **** they talk on the internet. 
None of your post are professional nor help with the situation. VWOA will make the decision either way. My suggetion to you is to do your job which isn't customer bashing.(wether he diserves it or not.)

Amen. Don't forget to rate that dealer on 1.8t.org for it's outstanding and credible professionalism.








Woah, I got pg. 2 like you've got a subscription to this thread.


----------



## pezzy84 (Apr 12, 2003)

*Re: (waveridergraphic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *waveridergraphic* »_I dont understand why a tranny would break after what, 11k miles? Even if it was ragged on. I've redlined my 020 for 20k miles now and havent had a hole in it yet, and thats a 17yr old car.

Well redlining without doing a burnout is different than doing a hard launch from a standstill at a racetrack. 
I drive my Jetta spiritedly a few times a week (maybe 2-3 times). I don't burnout or any of that, I will just carry it to redline getting on the freeway or bring it up to 5k RPM to pull out onto a 60 MPH road (not for fun but out of necessity to avoid getting rear ended). If the stories of the OP about going through 2 sets of tires are true I have a feeling burnouts were a regular occurence. I am at 24k miles on my original ContiProContacts and will probably see about 50k out of them. 
I had an 020 in my Golf TDI and I remember hearing about trans failures (mostly 1.8T equipped cars) left and right. I made it 80k on my original clutch and the car still shifted like new and the clutch still felt new. 
I don't understand why the employee of the dealership is getting ragged on. The OP came in and gave a half assed/half true story of his transmission failure so the dealership employee came in and let us know what the real story was. 
The OP should have to pay for a new transmission. You pay to play.


----------



## ROBKIDWELL (Feb 28, 2007)

the guy in who made the comment doesnt work for the dealer, he is just a adjuster that thought it was funny he was talking smack and didnt give the whole info. so he took some photos and posted the facts.


----------



## Itsarabbit (Jan 17, 2007)

dude the same exact thing happened to me today man WTF! i dont have a intake on it wow dude i was just getting ready to make a post about this i thought it was the clutch. im taking it to the dealer hopefully mine will be under warranty or imma raise some helll


----------



## QuiescentPlunge (Aug 9, 2006)

*Re: (pezzy84)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pezzy84* »_I don't understand why the employee of the dealership is getting ragged on. The OP came in and gave a half assed/half true story of his transmission failure so the dealership employee came in and let us know what the real story was.

He's getting ragged on because he's a hypocrite. Sure the OP decided to post a white lie by excluding the details. But the response with personal attacks is so very unprofessional. And honestly I hope VWoA sees this thread as promised so that they can see the immaturity and lack of professionalism when it comes to how this is being handled.
IMHO both the OP and dummywitharabbit are wrong.
I'm sure there are some good VW dealers out there but there are also some really bad ones. But noone associated with the dealer should come online and bash the customer.
Anyways, so what if he tracked his car? Tons of people do that. The OP would be a fool to do a burnout with a car like that. But having a track sticker doesn't mean he did a burnout or "abused" his car. Dealers always look for a way out of warrantee work so they can make more on the labor. And don't try to pass it off like the dealer isn't going to make a buck; because my dad is a tech and I was once too, so I know how it works.


_Modified by QuiescentPlunge at 7:15 PM 5-15-2007_


----------



## Itsarabbit (Jan 17, 2007)

so dummywitharabbit1 i dont race my car and mine is straight stock and you going to tell me that its my fault aswell???


----------



## digitaltim (Apr 17, 2007)

*Re: (Itsarabbit)*

UGRabbit posted flaming comments about the dealership.
"They are all a bunch of thieves and ruined everything. Oh yeah, I almost forgot. It's going to cost me to 5.5k to get a replacement transmission. This is great, because now I have to take it out of my savings account to pay for something that they did. Such a great day."
WTF is that?
Its called now you have to pay 5k to fix what you broke. I hope it was worth it......
I've been there........done that. What I didn't do was blame any one else.....

dummywitharabbit1 was on the defense....read the posts! Can you blame him for throwing in a little offense when the dealership was bad mouthed so badly? Oh and dishonestly, because judging by the evidence--->The car was raced. That's what he was saying. There's proof of abuse.
SO.....why does UGRabbit complain? You play you pay.
Part of growing up......or just a real expensive hobby.......get a sponser !!

Itsarabbit- I am interested in what happens with your case.......Start a new thread...........keep us updated.
I don't think any of what dummywitharabbit1 posted was meant to apply to anyone else, but UGRabbit.



_Modified by digitaltim at 8:00 PM 5-15-2007_


----------



## pezzy84 (Apr 12, 2003)

*Re: (digitaltim)*

See I think of customer to dealership transactions as business transactions where each party must act with professionalism. Just as it is with normal day to day business between vendors. In my job because I am paying a vendor for something does not give me the right to go badmouth them on a website because I screwed up and they won't fix it for me. Same reason I would not curse out a service advisor because my service took an hour longer than planned. 
The OP (UGRabbit) purchased an asset from the vendor (VW). The OP apparently abused such asset and broke it, now is badmouthing vendor for bad product and bad service. Vendor comes and defends themselves due to OP blatently lying about cause of damage and badmouthing the vendor. 
This is a business transaction. The OP was just as if not more unprofessional than the vendor, this is not a "customer is always right" type situation. This is where the customer broke it and is not happy about fixing it. 
I am half tempted to dig up some past posts of the OP.


----------



## magilson (Apr 18, 2005)

I wouldn't be so hard on the OP. Chances are this is an issue with the trans that most of you will see after a long life, luckily for all of you he just accelerated that wear and found the issue.


----------



## chewy'sjetta (Feb 1, 2004)

*Re: (pezzy84)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pezzy84* »_See I think of customer to dealership transactions as business transactions where each party must act with professionalism. Just as it is with normal day to day business between vendors. In my job because I am paying a vendor for something does not give me the right to go badmouth them on a website because I screwed up and they won't fix it for me. Same reason I would not curse out a service advisor because my service took an hour longer than planned. 
The OP (UGRabbit) purchased an asset from the vendor (VW). The OP apparently abused such asset and broke it, now is badmouthing vendor for bad product and bad service. Vendor comes and defends themselves due to OP blatently lying about cause of damage and badmouthing the vendor. 
This is a business transaction. The OP was just as if not more unprofessional than the vendor, this is not a "customer is always right" type situation. This is where the customer broke it and is not happy about fixing it. 
I am half tempted to dig up some past posts of the OP.

I beleive therre hasn't been an investigation from vwoa yet. Until that investigation is done it is in the best intrest for the dealership to keep there mouth shut.
What if VWOA is feeling like giving said customer a free tranny? Then this employee will make the dealership look as bad as the op has said tyhem to be. 
imho dealer keeps mouth shut until investigation is done then they can defend themselves.


----------



## chewy'sjetta (Feb 1, 2004)

*Re: (dummywitharabbit1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dummywitharabbit1* »_This is a perfect example of how a dealership does everything by the book and gets bashed for following the rules, the rules created by the exact same people who make your cars.

_Modified by dummywitharabbit1 at 11:57 AM 5-15-2007_

You have every right to be pissed that someone is disscrediting your business. But you shouldn't attack a customer either way. VWOA will make the final decision and i'm sure they will make the right one.


----------



## FlyingTurtle (Mar 26, 2006)




----------



## herbehop (May 4, 2004)

*Re: (AbtSportsline)*

locked at OP's request.


----------

